# Delete Or Close Your Unnecessary Ads To Tidy Things Up (Updated 8/15/2019)



## Silver Britches

*Updated instructions on August 15, 2019 for the new forum format.*

Have you filled your hunting club roster or found a place to hunt and no longer have a need for your ad? Tired of being contacted by people responding to those same ads? If so, you can delete or close that thread containing your ad and stop all future inquiries. Plus, this will tidy things up around here and make it a lot easier for us to find the information we are looking for. So, if you have an ad posted that you no longer have a need for, then please consider deleting or closing it.

Click images to view a slightly larger version.


Here is how to delete your unnecessary ads.

1. Log into your account

2. Find the ad (your thread) you no longer have a need for

3. Click on the More Options box at top right



4. When the menu box pops-up, click on *Delete Thread* to remove your ad




If you do not want to delete your ad, you can simply add "CLUB FULL" to the thread title of that particular ad. This way will allow you to save your ad for future use, especially if you have a lot of photos posted in your ad. This will keep you from having to repost them all over again. Once you need to use your ad again, simply rename the thread title back to what it was originally named, or whatever you wish to name it.

Here's how to close your unnecessary ads.

1. Log into your account

2. Find the ad (your thread) you no longer have a need for

3. Once you've found the ad you want to close, click the More Options box at top right

4. When the menu box pops-up, click on *Edit Thread* to add "CLUB FULL" at end of your thread title



If you simply need to change or add some info to your ad, click on Edit at the bottom of the page. Be sure to click on Save at bottom of page to save any changes. Click on cancel to leave your ad as it was.


Thanks for helping keep it tidy around here.


----------



## Bearhunter06

*Ad*

How can I refresh my ads we are still needing members


----------



## The Longhunter

Bearhunter06 said:


> How can I refresh my ads we are still needing members



Make a post, it will bring the ad to the top of the column.

As a courtesy, include some information beyond "TTT" (to the top."

Number of members required, when does membership start, and so on.

You can even edit the original ad, to include current info (year)


----------



## 01Foreman400

If your ad has been closed and you are unable to open it please send me a PM with the link to your ad and I can open it back up for you.


----------



## Bearhunter06

I cannot get my post South Georgia Hunting Leases to delete or edit. I have tried to follow your instructions. But I see a lock on the ad and can't find thread tools.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

"Last updated August 15,2019"...now that's funny right there


----------



## Silver Britches

one_shot_no_mor said:


> "Last updated August 15,2019"...now that's funny right there


What’s funny?  The instructions still work as of today, so no need to change them. Yet.

You can also just click the edit button at bottom of your post to edit it.


----------

